# cnc+mach 3 help needed



## whynot2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi I have taken the plunge and bought a cnc 3020 mini cnc table top machine with mach3 software but I am having difficulty importing my own images and converting to the g-code if there is anyone reading this can help me sort things out I would be very greatfull or if anyone can come to my house then I will be willing to pay expences or if there someone local to me i can bring machine to you as I need this working A.S.A.P hope someone can help all i am trying to do is get the machine up and running to make fishing float bodies using either balsa wood or foam hope someone can help


----------

